# Azurit Schwarz Metallic, Exists?



## clindc (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.e90post.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=676&stc=1

According to the thread above, this color was used on a 330i in the 2005 Geneva show. Has anyone actually ordered this color as bmw individual since then? If so, please post pics! or ruby black for that matter


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

The link is to an interior pic. Is that what you meant to show?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

That definitely looks like Jade Gray for the 3 Coupe.

Also, try doing a search in the forum. You should be able to find some pics.


----------



## clindc (Apr 30, 2009)

adrian's bmw said:


> That definitely looks like Jade Gray for the 3 Coupe.
> 
> Also, try doing a search in the forum. You should be able to find some pics.


attached, and oh my god I am a retard, the whole time I did not realise schwarz means black auf deutsche :yikes: Azurit black in english 
photos from (sorry copy and pasted wrong link last time)

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e6...814-individual-individual-colours-bmw-m5.html


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

clindc said:


> attached, and oh my god I am a retard, the whole time I did not realise schwarz means black auf deutsche :yikes: Azurit black in english
> photos from (sorry copy and pasted wrong link last time)
> 
> http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e6...814-individual-individual-colours-bmw-m5.html


See, that color is so close to Monaco Blue, you might as well pocket the extra dough and just pick Monaco Blue.

I will say that other Individual paints set themselves apart from the standard color line like Ruby Black. Nevertheless, Blue Onyx and Azurite are beautiful colors, but you could get several extra options for the same price.


----------



## clindc (Apr 30, 2009)

adrian's bmw said:


> See, that color is so close to Monaco Blue, you might as well pocket the extra dough and just pick Monaco Blue.
> 
> I will say that other Individual paints set themselves apart from the standard color line like Ruby Black. Nevertheless, Blue Onyx and Azurite are beautiful colors, but you could get several extra options for the same price.


ruby black is quite pretty...ruby black + oyster? ruby black + saddle? ruby black + chestnut? ruby black and one seat in each shade?


----------



## clindc (Apr 30, 2009)

ruby black + black? I'm getting overwhelmed there are too many choices....it's the never ending black hole of options!!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

clindc said:


> ruby black is quite pretty...ruby black + oyster? ruby black + saddle? ruby black + chestnut? ruby black and one seat in each shade?


Any of those three would be so very hot. I'd veto the Ruby black over black. The Ruby would not have anything to contrast against. The interior has to be an environment that you want to be in every day you drive and that's pleasing to *your* eye. Remember that.


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

We have ordered a couple Azurite in the past - I agree with Adrian - if you put the car side by side with Monaco Blue, Carbon Black, Jerez Black, you could pick out the differences between each in direct sunlight... not that big of a change, IMO

Ruby black on Amaro Brown is also a combo worth consdering on the F01 - it was recommended to us by the BMW AG Individual manager when she was here a couple months ago - car is at port - can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

If you are into rich deep brown/black Citrin is amazing as well.....


----------

